# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  5 quán café đẹp  tuyệt vời không thể bỏ lỡ

## urekaonline

Người  có thói quen đến quán  coffee, uống  suốt năm và trong mọi  tình huống,  không giống người Hà Nội thường nhâm nhi nước chè (trà). Đa phần cứ  cafe là gắn với chữ “quán”. Nhưng có nhiều quán, ngang qua thử xem có vẻ “quán café” hơi bị khập khiễng so với mức độ, quy mô rộng lớn của quán. Thử ghé qua vài quán cà phê đẹp, lạ và to lớn dành cho dân  HCM do ĐếnĐâu đưa ra nhé:


*•    The Myth Café – Không chỉ là café* 
_Địa chỉ: 176 Điện Biên Phủ Phường 6 Quận 3 TPHCM._
The Myth, quán  cafe nằm trên khu đất gần 2.000m² như một cung điện nguy nga tráng lệ được bao bọc bởi không gian xanh mát từ những tàn cây lâu năm và khung cảnh tự nhiên được tái tạo tinh tế hùng vĩ và những bức tượng điêu khắc rất công phu, gợi nhớ ký ức những câu chuyện thần thoại lãng mạn…Bên cạnh đó menu các món ăn tổng hợp từ  300 món Bắc Trung Nam Việt Nam cũng có quy mô xứng tầm với không gian tiệm.




*•    7 Kỳ Quan Café – Cả thế giới trong ly cà phê*
_Địa chỉ: 12 đường 26 phường 11 quận 6 TPHCM_
Tiệm cafe đẹp kỳ bí nằm số 12, đường 26, phường 11, quận 6,  Tp HCM.  Với tổng diện tích 4.000 m2, tổng sức chứa 1.200 khách, nhà hàng – cà phê 7 Kỳ Quan, một công trình  “kiến trúc hội tụ” , nơi kết hợp giữa nét đẹp truyền thống và  hiện đại. Café 7 Kỳ Quan ra đời với dáng vẻ thật khác lạ và ấn tượng với hình ảnh những kỳ quan trên thế giới : Đền Artemis, Vườn Treo Babylon, Kim Tự Tháp Giza, Vạn Lý Trường Thành, Đền Taj Mahal, Đền Angkor Wat và di sản văn hoá Vịnh Hạ Long. Tin rằng bạn sẽ  hài lòng với những nét đẹp của ngàn xưa được tạo nên từ thiên nhiên và những bàn tay tay nghệ thuật tuyệt vời trong một không gian cà phê đẹp, lãng mạn ấm áp và sang trọng.




*•    S café – Khám phá một không gian mở*
Tiệm cà phê nằm trên một con hẻm xe hơi vào rộng rãi, lịch sự gần trục đường Nguyễn Văn Trỗi nối sân bây và  trung tâm thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, cách sân bay gần 15’ taxi. Với kiến trúc hiện đại và  khéo léo kết hợp với vườn kiểng, thác tràn, nhà thuỷ tạ, hồ sen… thoáng mát  và độc đáo.  Trong 4 tầng, từng tầng lại mang chủ đề và được thiết kế nội thất cùng với âm nhạc và màu sắc thích hợp với chủ đề đó. S café xứng đáng là một cà phê đẹp những tố chất để bạn chọn làm nơi nghỉ ngơi, họp  nhóm bạn bè, khách hàng trong & ngoài nước.




*•    Miền Đồng Thảo café – lạc bước giữa thiên nhiên.*
_Địa chỉ: 221A Nguyễn Trọng Tuyển, Quận Phú Nhuận, TPHCM._
Để tìm hiểu hết nét đẹp của quán café  được xây, xây dựng theo kiến trúc lệch tầng nhằm tạo cảm giác mới mẻ và đa dạng về không gian quán. Nếu là lần đầu tiên tới quán  cafe  Miền Đồng Thảo, tốt nhất bạn hãy  bắt đầu  tìm hiểu nơi này từ lối đi bên phải, con đường đó sẽ dẫn  bạn lần lượt đi qua hết những không gian khác nhau của tiệm  café   đẹp lạ này.Điều đặc biệt  ở tiệm  café  Miền Đồng Thảo là khung cảnh thiên nhiên tràn ngập ở tất cả mọi nơi. Ngồi ở bất kì vị trí nào, bạn cũng sẽ cảm giác thoải mái như đang đấm mình vào tự nhiên thật sự. Quán cà phê  Miền Đồng Thảo tạo cảm tình ngay từ cái tên đơn giản, mộc mạc nhưng lại rất đẹp và gợi nên sự yên bình. Không gian rộng và thoáng như một cánh đồng, với những ngôi nhà gỗ, những hàng cây, những chiếc ghế gợi nên vẻ xưa cũ, với tiếng nhạc êm dịu, tiếng nước chảy, và tiếng xe lửa chay qua… tạo cho bạn cảm giác như mình đang lạc vào một thảo nguyên nào đó thực sự.




*•    Thủy Trúc café – Bức tranh quê giữa lòng phố thị.*
_Địa chỉ: 12/4 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh, P.26, Q. Bình Thạnh, Tp HCM._
Thủy Trúc, quán cà phê nổi tiếng ngay đường Đinh Bộ Lĩnh, Quận Bình Thạnh là một điển hình của phong cách tiệm cà phê  “pro” ở, tại  Sài Gòn. Với diện tích rộng, thoáng mát, màu xanh bao phủ toàn bộ không gian , quán  cafe  Thủy Trúc do rất nhiều cây cối, những lũy tre, khóm trúc nghiêng mình xuống mặt hồ nước lung linh, những hàng dừa Tây đang nở bông vàng với cánh hoa bay nhẹ nhàng trong gió, những chiếc cầu nhỏ bắc hờ hững trên mặt hồ… Tất cả tạo nên một bức tranh quê mộng mơ, trữ tình trong một tiệm  cafe  đẹp ngay giữa Sài Gòn phồn hoa đô hội.



Dưới đây là một số quán cà phê để bạn tham khảo: http://dendau.vn/listing/guide/phong...thuc/quan-cafe

----------


## mihio

ôi quán đầu có cây gì mà to thế nhỉ

----------


## thientai206

đẹp ghê nhỉ

----------


## littlegirl

m thích S cafe

----------


## hoaban

Ảnh chụp mờ quá, nên nhìn chẳng lung linh gì cả.

----------


## dung89

không gian độc đáo nhảy

----------

